# OH MY GOD, I'M GOING TO KOBE'S FINAL GAME!!!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I have the best fiancée in the world and she bought two tickets to Kobe's final game on Wednesday and holy shit I'm in a euphoric state of mind right now. WOW!

I don't know how to react. Wow.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wait wait wait....somebody wants to marry your ass?!? God help her


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> wait wait wait....somebody wants to marry your ass?!? God help her



Seriously.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, that's awesome, Basel. Happy for you - of all people - get to witness this.

Not sarcasm haha.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

How much??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Haha, that's awesome, Basel. Happy for you - of all people - get to witness this.
> 
> Not sarcasm haha.



Thanks, man. I can't wait.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Drizzy said:


> How much??



A lot. -___- But she got a bonus at work and used it on this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

These numbers will be on the floor tonight


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Should the title be edited and just turn this into the game thread?...just sayin


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice....enjoy the game mate


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Rocking my KB Jersey today at work. My manager understands that it's real today. Gave me the okay lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I just scored two hard tix for $200!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Rocking my KB Jersey today at work. My manager understands that it's real today. Gave me the okay lol



Same. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I just scored two hard tix for $200!!!



What? How?


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn that's fucking awesome man. Hella envious, have fun.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

TheAnswer said:


> Damn that's fucking awesome man. Hella envious, have fun.



Thank you.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> What? How?


Just kidding...wanted to drive you nuts and contemplate your life choices 
...tee-hee

:vuvuzela:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Just kidding...wanted to drive you nuts and contemplate your life choices
> 
> ...tee-hee
> 
> ...



:laugh: Idiot.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Congrats to Basel for having the opportunity to attend the game. 
I only wish that was a more meaningfull game in a more meaningfull season.
But props to you, bro!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the memories, Kobe...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Congrats to Basel for having the opportunity to attend the game.
> 
> I only wish that was a more meaningfull game in a more meaningfull season.
> 
> But props to you, bro!



It's all good, man. Tonight isn't about wins or losses. Just going to soak in the moment of watching my all-time favorite athlete take the court one more time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The end of an era.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That anthem by Flea was...it was.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

60!!!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

sorry it was just so disappointing


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Tonight isn't about wins or losses.


60 and a win ain't bad though, right?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> sorry it was just so disappointing


wtf r u talking about????????


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> wtf r u talking about????????


I mean come on, only 60 points?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> I mean come on, only 60 points?


okay phew.....you had me worried...sarcasm detected


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So that was pretty much one of the best nights of my life. LA Live/Staples Center was absolutely insane with the amount of fans there. Got to see the five championships Kobe won, took a picture with and of them. The line to get into Staples was crazy. People were in line hours before doors opened so they can get in and go to their seat. It took us about 45 minutes to get in once we started waiting. 

They handed out ticket lanyards and a commemorative Kobe book of pictures upon entering. On the seats were Nike Kobe shirts that had the word "LOVE" on them with the "V" being Kobe's logo. We also bought two commemorative cups that said "I was there. Staples Center. 4.13.16." Pretty cool to add to my collection of Lakers things. I wanted to get more things after the game but the wait to get into the Team LA store was stupid so we left.

I've never seen Staples Center so packed with fans 30 minutes before tip-off. LA is obviously notorious for arriving late, but not last night. Nobody wanted to miss this. Magic Johnson's speech was great. Kobe tribute was very well done, tons of Kobe chants prior to the game starting. I tried to get a "Thank You, Kobe" chant going but to no avail. 

I've never been to a Lakers playoff game, but I can only imagine it's what an NBA Finals game atmosphere would feel like. It was unbelievable. There was such a buzz in the building that words can't really describe. It just FELT like something special was going to happen.

When he missed his first five shots, the crowd was so distraught. We all wanted him to hit his first shot so bad. When he did, you would think we just won the championship. It was insane. Then he hit four more in a row and it was completely deafening. Never heard or seen anything like it. The cheers grew louder as the game went on, obviously, and between each commercial timeout there were tributes from various people (athletes, actors, musicians, present and former teammates, opponents and family). Pau Gasol got the biggest reaction of the night when he came on. Paul Pierce got the most boos with LeBron coming in a close 2nd. Kanye and Bieber also got heavily booed. Big cheers for Shaq, Fox, Horry, Fisher, Phil and Van Exel as well. 

So many of his former teammates were in attendance. The obvious ones but even guys like Ronny Turiaf, Kareem Rush, Chris Mihm and even Corie Blount. Remember him? Surprisingly, Smush Parker was not there.

When it was the 4th quarter, the crowd was on their feet for a good portion of it. It was the final 12 minutes of his career and we wanted every glimpse of him to see what would happen. When the Lakers were down 10 with a few minutes to go, it was sad. Nobody wanted Kobe to go out like this. But then he did what he's done for 20 years and just willed his team to victory. It was absolutely incredible. Seeing him hit 40...then 50...WOW. Then he hits the jumper to get him to 58 AND take the lead...my goodness. You guys, I've never, ever heard a building get that loud in my life. PANDEMONIUM is the only way to really describe it. It was after that and seeing him get mobbed by his teammates and just capturing that moment that really made me start to tear up...no tears fell, but it was amazing to watch in that instant what he meant to not just the fans attending, but all fans across the world and an entire city...country...world. When he hit 60 points and then was taken out, you could see tears among the fans. One guy standing next to me who attended the game alone was genuinely so sad. Such a bittersweet moment, but a moment I wouldn't trade for anything in the world. Worth every single penny spent on it. 

Post-game speech was fantastic. Crowd was in the palm of his hands as he spoke. Got a loud ovation as he walked away for the final time. Just a surreal experience and I feel like I still haven't fully come down from that high from last night. I still can't believe I was actually there last night. It hasn't hit me yet that last night was the final time I'm ever going to watch my favorite athlete play basketball, but I can't wait to tell my children and grandchildren that I was there...I was a part of something truly special. Going to miss Kobe, and as much of a die hard Lakers fan that I am, it won't be the same watching this team, even when they go on to win future championships, because I'll never have the same connection I had with Kobe as I would with anyone else. 

Thank you, Kobe, for memories of a lifetime not just last night but for the last 20 years. Sad to see you retire, but you deserve to enjoy your life after basketball.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Basel said:


> ... Just a surreal experience and I feel like I still haven't fully come down from that high from last night. I still can't believe I was actually there last night. ...


I know what you mean. I was there too! It was my first game in years. As it transpired it was almost like a dream. 60 points? Was I still taking a nap before the game? Nope, not a dream.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

God, that's fucking beautiful Basil.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Staples Center is send Basel a cleaning bill for the jizz stains on his seat


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Basel said:


> So that was pretty much one of the best nights of my life. LA Live/Staples Center was absolutely insane with the amount of fans there. Got to see the five championships Kobe won, took a picture with and of them. The line to get into Staples was crazy. People were in line hours before doors opened so they can get in and go to their seat. It took us about 45 minutes to get in once we started waiting.
> 
> They handed out ticket lanyards and a commemorative Kobe book of pictures upon entering. On the seats were Nike Kobe shirts that had the word "LOVE" on them with the "V" being Kobe's logo. We also bought two commemorative cups that said "I was there. Staples Center. 4.13.16." Pretty cool to add to my collection of Lakers things. I wanted to get more things after the game but the wait to get into the Team LA store was stupid so we left.
> 
> ...


10/10, would read again


----------

